# Any one got dual batteries in there F250?



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I got a 2001 F250, Im thinking about putting dual batteries in this truck.

Dose any one have pics of theres?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would just go look at a Diesel and buy the factory stuff from one of those from a junk yard... we did the same thing on a Chevy a few years back and it worked perfectly!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Not a bad Idea.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i will have pics in a minute


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

does this help


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Crete what yr is that Ford?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

grandview;628995 said:


> Crete what yr is that Ford?


why its a 99 Grandview


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not sure the "diesel parts" think will work. The diesel battery box is built in with the air intake, which is different than the gassers. You might be able to use it, but would have to cut the box apart.

If I recall, doesn't the gas system have the EVAP control filter in that spot?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I think you may be right..

Crete, thanks im going to check mine today to see if mine will fit there


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Wht not run 2 Optimas in the factory location. A lot of the diesel guys do that.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

good idea there too. 

Thanks


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't had any issues with my single battery in my F250 in the past few years of plowing but I've wondered about adding one just in case. When putting dual batteries in your trucks, are they wired in parallel or are they connected via a switch (manual or voltage sensing)?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

OceanTrvlr;629450 said:


> I haven't had any issues with my single battery in my F250 in the past few years of plowing but I've wondered about adding one just in case. When putting dual batteries in your trucks, are they wired in parallel or are they connected via a switch (manual or voltage sensing)?


 parallel


----------



## PlowGood (Dec 20, 2008)

nevrnf;629424 said:


> Wht not run 2 Optimas in the factory location. A lot of the diesel guys do that.


Is that using the original factory single battery tray? What size/model Optima battery are you using there?

If not what tray is it, and where did you get it?

BTW, what year and model etc is the truck?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

When you have 2 batteries, do they have to be connected to one another? Can you have the original battery as is and the second battery (connected to alternator & ground) wired to plow/lights/salters/extra stuff?


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

They should be connected by at least a 4 guage wire.

When one of the batteries draws a heavy load (like the plow or the starter) the other will try to compensate. In your example, that would be through the alternator wire, which could be too small, overheat and melt.

This is unless you had one set up as an auxillary battery through an isolator. Then the second would not compensate. If the second battery can't compensate, there's no reason to have two. Those setups are for RV's and things where you have a load when the alternator isn't charging and you don't want to drain your start battery.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nevrnf;629424 said:


> Wht not run 2 Optimas in the factory location. A lot of the diesel guys do that.


now i have 2 optimas in my diesel but i wonder if i can get 3 or even 4 of them in there....man...4 yellow tops and you'd be set for anything...


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

How would you wire up 2 batteries in the same location? Like 2 optimas. I just bought 1 and it doesnt have near the power i was hoping. Its a v10 btw


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

From what I have read on P.S. you should have 2 of basically the same age. If you are going to buy one, buy 2 and then the new one won't have to do all the work.


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

snowandgo;745825 said:


> They should be connected by at least a 4 guage wire.


 A quick correction would be 2 gauge, but 0 or 00 guage is better. on diesels the factory wiring for the positive cable is a two gauge.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91214&highlight=battery

This relocation kit is made by WranglerNW. It has the hoses and brackets to relocate the canister. The isolator will allow you to run the batteries in parrallel, or independently, your choice.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i dont use an isolater for my truck just some 2/0 gauge wire and it works fine


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

snowandgo;629265 said:


> I'm not sure the "diesel parts" think will work. The diesel battery box is built in with the air intake, which is different than the gassers. You might be able to use it, but would have to cut the box apart.
> 
> If I recall, doesn't the gas system have the EVAP control filter in that spot?


Check with a dealer and make sure my thought process is correct. I think a battery tray out of an EARLY 99 F250/F350 will do the trick nicely. The early 99 had a different airbox than the 99.5-2003 model 7.3 PSD. FWIW


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Click here

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91214

Good luck


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

PLOWMAN45;886717 said:


> i dont use an isolater for my truck just some 2/0 gauge wire and it works fine


That's one way to do it. The package I have allows you to run your plow, lights, winch, salter, etc. off of one battery while your vehicle is running off of another battery. The alternator charges both. If you wanted to hook up a switch in your cab for about $25 or so, you could run the batteries parallel as well, or if your vehicle battery died you could switch it over to your other battery to get you home. It just allows more flexibility to your setup.

The bracket kit is nice, because your canister gets relocated cleanly underneath (with an extension hose preformed to reach the new location).


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I would be interested in that if it would work on a 2010 F250, otherwise I was just going to upgrade the alternator to a 200 amp.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol are you serious ron? haha funny guy you! come on over with your buddy, ill let you sneak behind my shed and u can sneak some pics!!! lol


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

04 250. Stock dual batteries.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i think its important to note that the diesels are wired in parrallel excuse my spelling. but they are setup as 24volts for the extra ooomph for the starter! look how your red wire goes to the negative on the other battery.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

suzuki0702;887416 said:


> i think its important to note that the diesels are wired in parrallel excuse my spelling. but they are setup as 24volts for the extra ooomph for the starter! look how your red wire goes to the negative on the other battery.


2 12 volt batteries in parallel are still a 12 volt system.

The red cable is on the positive terminal on both batteries.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

suzuki0702;887416 said:


> i think its important to note that the diesels are wired in parrallel excuse my spelling. but they are setup as 24volts for the extra ooomph for the starter! look how your red wire goes to the negative on the other battery.


Not true. It is not a 24 volt system.
T.J.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

So can i just throw a second battery in next to another new one and just wire up the positive and negative together and be good?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

TJS;887426 said:


> Not true. It is not a 24 volt system.
> T.J.


i swore my buddys boss had 24 on his 7.3 maybe he replaced em wrong!


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

24 volts on a 12 volt system= bye bye computer:crying:


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i heard the starter on the diesels run at 24.....but i am not sure...


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

they WILL run on 24 just not as long as ford designed then to


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

if you got a positive hooked to a negative you might want to call your local fire department.
the to battery's just play a part as one big 12 volt battery.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jzeller4;892300 said:


> if you got a positive hooked to a negative you might want to call your local fire department.
> the to battery's just play a part as one big 12 volt battery.


Why would we need the fire department?


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

wire fire could happen, feeding a 12 v system 24 volts. and yes it is very possible.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Search: Charging, Duel Batteries, Low power etc. Many hours of reading will pop up.
We beat this to death every year.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol..just got done replacing batteries on a JD excavator setup with 24v.....no fire what gives??? =)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

suzuki0702;895596 said:


> lol..just got done replacing batteries on a JD excavator setup with 24v.....no fire what gives??? =)


No Fire? What Hell?:laughing:


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

suzuki0702;895596 said:


> lol..just got done replacing batteries on a JD excavator setup with 24v.....no fire what gives??? =)


You really don't get it. Go read a book.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

Turfscape LLC;895900 said:


> You really don't get it. Go read a book.


now ill give ya 50 for that setup u cant sell!...ya i get it, im makin a funny...get it?


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

suzuki0702;896977 said:


> now ill give ya 50 for that setup u cant sell!...ya i get it, im makin a funny...get it?


Nothing funny about pure ignorance.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

Turfscape LLC;897023 said:


> Nothing funny about pure ignorance.


PURE? lol :laughing: free bump to ron


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

ok, he said pos to neg that will make fire, go out and hook up some jumper cables backwards .
see how that works for ya


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

no fire !!! could that be because it IS a 24 volt system ?? NO WAY


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

im lost.... do you have any clue about wiring in series or parallel?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

suzuki0702;899011 said:


> im lost.... do you have any clue about wiring in series or parallel?


Do you???????????


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

ok, they was talking about a diesel pickup bein 24 volts, but a truck is only 12 volts, so if you put 24 volts 
in a 12 volt system well its not goin to work so well. am i right or will the extra 12 volts just give you more power ??? LOL !!!!! this is from a post a few pagers back, i posted to it without viewing all the pages.
SO, am i good on this one or not ????????????????


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You do that and the 24 volts will fry EVERYTHING ! What gets the work done is AMPS.
Amps is a measure of current flow. Volts is the pressure. That's why large voltages can jump gaps with little current flow. A tasser has 50,000 + volts but very little current. That's why in theory it will not kill you. Just stun you and hurt like hell. It takes like .8 amps to kill you.
Volts X Amps is Watts.


----------

